# My Stomach-Story



## catherinetree (Jun 8, 2016)

When I was five years old, I developed a rather bad stomach infection that caused me to pass enormous blood clots in my bowel movements, throw up(sometimes hourly), have extreme fatigue, stomach cramps that were so extreme I almost blacked out at times, I had a high fever and my heart was beating 200 beats per minute. I had ko idea what this was, and still don't. After I got over it, I did not have any other stomach issues, until I was eight. As an eight year old I started having daily stomach cramps, but I felt with them. My symptoms slowly worsened, and by the time I was 11 I had been pulled out of school due to me crying every day because of stomach pain and discomfort, and I was having diarrhea every day. The most I ever had in a day was nine times. I was underweight because food made me have extreme stomach cramps and diahhrea. Also, I forgot to mention that I started my period when I as I , and they were extremely irregular and heavy, and the cramps were so bad I would spend all nine days of my periods laying on my bed crying and screaming. I developed agoraphobia because I would have diahhrea a lot
I went to the hospital in July of 2011, when i was 11, after nearly 2 weeks of not being able to pass a bowel movement and having extreme pain. In the hospital I did not eat beacsue every time I did i ended up puking or having diahhrea. While in the hospital I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy done, both of which came back normal. I went home after seven days and was sick for a month afterward. My thirteenth year was the worst, by far. I was extremely depressed because I had been to dozens of doctors, none of which could help me. I was having constant fights with my parents because of my agoraphobia, and still having diahhrea everyday. In January of my 13th year, I had the flu-twice-and puked 20 times in one night. In April, my uncle died. On Thanksgiving, my paeents, brothers and I went for a drive, and I started screaming because I was having horrendous stomach cramps, and my mother made me get out of the car and walk to calm me down. I walked 5 miles with her and developed huge blisters on my feet. Earlier in november, my family went to a state park with a beautiful spring you could swim in. I was extremely excited to swim, but the second day we were there I got my period. And, like I said before, they were extremely painful and heavy so tampons would not work and I was too sick to swim anyway. Two days after I went to see a pediatric gyn doctor, who told me I most likely had endometriosis, and started me on a birth control. I had gotten hospitalized earlier in the year for cists. My family moved into a new house, and things started to go uphill. I tried 3 birth controls, the third one working the best. From March 2014 to October 2015, I was symptom-free, and having the best time of my life. I became a healthy weight, was having fun doing things, and life was amazing. Then, in October of 2015, when I was 15, my symptoms came back. I was devastated. In January of this year, I went to a new gastroenterologist, who thought I had ibs. He started me on xifaxan for two weeks. I took it and it helped, but not entirely, so I took another dose. Still no dice. He the. Suspected that it may be my gallbladder, so I recently had a hida-scan and ultrasound of my gallbladder done. The hida-scan was awful. They had me drink milk for the last part of the test and I am extremely lactose intolerant. So, it resulted in me having extreme stomach cramps and having to have diahhrea while having to lie stone still for an entire hour. And the doctor said that the results were normal. I'm Supposed to see the gastroenterologist to talk about the Test results next month, but I am so frustrated. I'm almost sixteen, and I hate leaving the house, get sick,and have almost no friends. My junior prom and homecoming are later this upcoming school year, and I'm scared to go. What happens with me, is that I could be having a good day, feeling okay, and then BAM! I have extreme stomach cramps and have diahhrea, or worse, just extreme stomach pains and CANT go to the bathroom. I have no idea how to fix this, or even what it is. Also I have an igg deficiency, and am low on vitamin d. If anyone has had a similar experience or can help in any way, I greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## catherinetree (Jun 8, 2016)

I meant I started my period when I was nine


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

wow i thought i had it bad

have docs been able to help u lately??


----------



## catherinetree (Jun 8, 2016)

Well the gastroenterologist I have now is a really good doctor, but still every test I have done comes back normal and it's really hard to stay positive..


----------

